# prototype bridge web site...



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

This link was posted on the Maine Garden Railway Society website (blog) The link is to a RR bridge in Tennesee. most are highway bridges but lots of good info:

http://www.historicbridges.org/tennessee/oneida/photos.htm 

It has some good info on bridges with photos, history, technical info etc. a good resource if you are building a bridge.

--eric


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 

Your link didn't work, but it did at least take me to the site. 

Another good resource is the West Point army college bridge software. See http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/82423/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the web site. It provided two examples to the type of bridge (lenticular truss) I need for an historic diorama. 
Your timing was perfect. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I looked at those Lenticular truss bridges very cool. also a bit unusual. I studied the one across the Deerfield river in Massachusetts 

http://www.historicbridges.org/mass...hotos2.php

If this website will allow the link!?!?!


----------



## hi-railer (Jun 15, 2010)

I am building a suspended railroad that will be all bridges of different designs. If you go to the library of congress web site you can down load drawings and photos of several great bridges.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric:

I assume, from your user name, that you live south of Bath, Me. Nancy and I are going to be spending the nights of Sept 5 and 6 at Sebasco. Would it be possible to see your train Monday (PM), or sometime on Tuesday? You can use the send message on the left under my user name to communicate with me.

Chuck


----------

